# Whats the best doe estrus scent you have used?



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

code blue is the one I like not the standing the reg.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Not sure about your area.. but down here we use Southern Whitetail scents.. It is collected from deer that live about 30 miles away from me! :thumbs_up


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

ciscokid said:


> Not sure about your area.. but down here we use Southern Whitetail scents.. It is collected from deer that live about 30 miles away from me! :thumbs_up


I'll be hunting SE MN right on the IA boarder


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

James Valley Scents Gel formulations are by far the most effective I have used.


----------



## greg64 (Oct 24, 2008)

James Valley, Milligan Scents are good and I have had success with Tinks 69.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*some MN sources*

http://www.stonybrook-outfitters.com/Home/tabid/52/Default.aspx

AKA, Tanks Fatal Attractor. Out of Pine River, MN.

http://www.whitcombswhitetails.com/home.html

I've seen Whitcombs sold at Gander Mnt in Maple Grove. Don't know if all the GM's sell it. It was in a apartment refridgerator in a few places in the store.
They are out of Princeton, MN.


----------



## ryalred (Aug 16, 2008)

I like the Buck Stop 200.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

James Valley. The best I've found.


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

every deer I shot this year came out when I used Tinks No 1....not an estrous scent...just plain doe pee.

Don't know if the pee had anything to do with it, but I used it 2 times and I shot bucks on those days. The other days I saw bucks / does but never close enough or too small.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i use black widow:thumbs_up


----------



## PaBowSniper (Oct 22, 2007)

Blind date by Apparition Scents. I like to use it with a drag. Had good luck with it in PA this year. 

http://www.apparitionscents.com


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Another vote for James Valley! :thumbs_up

Lien2


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Cornfed said:


> James Valley Scents Gel formulations are by far the most effective I have used.


I was hoping someone would say this!!!! I was doing some research on the reviews on Cabelas website and they got all 5 star reviews. James Valley scents were what I was leaning towards.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Black Widow


----------



## huntinfool09 (Jan 23, 2008)

Border Crossing Scents work very well, they are out of Michigan. 

http://www.bordercrossingscents.com/

a little on the pricy side, but they work.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

I am always very cautious when using scents. You never know how much to use if it is a concentrated blend. 

It can also alarm the deer if not used properly.

I was hunting about 200 yards from another hunter (public land). My visibility was about 100 yards upwind of me. The patch of woods i was in, it was only about 250yds to the road. So i assume he was somewhere in between. I could smell doe in heat scent from time to time while i was hunting. Funny thing... It appears as though he used the whole bottle. One hour into my hunt, a few spikes passed between me and the other hunter.... after i saw them put their nose in the air for a second... :bolt:



Me personally have used Pete Rickards Love potion #9 sparingly to a drag rag and has made a number of deer curious enough to come check my rag out.


----------



## MNBowhunter300 (Jan 22, 2008)

Golden Estrus:thumbs_up


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Mrs Does Deer Pee


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

huntinfool09 said:


> Border Crossing Scents work very well, they are out of Michigan.
> 
> http://www.bordercrossingscents.com/
> 
> a little on the pricy side, but they work.



My boss killed a nice 10 up north over this a few weekends ago. I also had a spike come in within 15 minutes of putting it out and start thrashing on a tree right by it. It is just so damn expensive at almost $50 for the VS1 stick.


----------



## huntinfool09 (Jan 23, 2008)

bcowette said:


> My boss killed a nice 10 up north over this a few weekends ago. I also had a spike come in within 15 minutes of putting it out and start thrashing on a tree right by it. It is just so damn expensive at almost $50 for the VS1 stick.


No arguments from me....it is too $$$, the only thing is that the stick lasts alot longer than liquids and gels do and is alot less messy. 

For those of you unfamilar with this company, the stick that bcowette and i mention is a deoderant-like stick that contains the scent and you roll up a knob to apply just like your old spice...pretty cool!


----------



## JBwhitetail (Nov 23, 2005)

Doe in Need by Team Fitzgerald, I have had great success with Fitzgeralds products.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

huntinfool09 said:


> No arguments from me....it is too $$$, the only thing is that the stick lasts alot longer than liquids and gels do and is alot less messy.
> 
> For those of you unfamilar with this company, the stick that bcowette and i mention is a deoderant-like stick that contains the scent and you roll up a knob to apply just like your old spice...pretty cool!


I agree it does work. It is one of the few times I have actually had a scent out and felt the deer was there because of the scent. When my boss shot that buck he said it hung around for about an hour when he got in his stand in the morning and then it circled around and the instant it got down wind of the scent it made a charge up hill through some popels directly towards the scent.

Unfortunatly I am scrapping all my money up just to go on the hunt and don't have a ton of extra money to spend


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

I've had real good luck using the Tink's Rut sticks. They burn like an incense stick. I've had three bucks in three years come in to those. I set two of them out. The first one I burn I stick in the ground straight up and down. The second one I stick in at an angle so the tip of it is contacting the first one down low. When the first one burns down to where the second one is touching it, it lights that one. That way I get a longer burn time without having to get down and light another stick. They really send the scent out over a long distance.


----------



## nelsonb6 (Sep 6, 2007)

Harmon's, Black Widow, BorderCrossing VS-1 (liquid is priced higher than gold, but works great.)


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Trophy Blend


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Well I just got back from cabelas and was dissapointed to find out they were out of all the James Valley scents so I went with the $40 VS1 stick. It was more then I wanted to spend but if it lures in the big one I guess it will be well worth it.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

VS1 makes Trophy Blend I am pretty sure and have had good luck with it all year long.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

The Buck Bomb is the stoutest smelling scent out there!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

code blue doe urine. not estrus just pee. it works like a charm. everytime my uncle puts it out he has a deer fallow his scent drag trail all the way to his scent wick. but my other uncle uses the $40 standing esterus and head a big doe walk in it the wick with a monster be hind her. but it only gave him a quarter to shot and he didnt want to risk it.

code blue is where it is at.


----------



## SmoothismyLX (Apr 3, 2005)

MathewsManiacXT said:


> Golden Estrus:thumbs_up


Agreed, this stuffs really works.


----------



## chunkz159 (Jul 29, 2010)

i prefer whitcombs in princeton minnesota they have the freshest scents around and other good products there


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Hawgs! :thumb:


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

badbow148 said:


> VS1 makes Trophy Blend I am pretty sure and have had good luck with it all year long.


Trophy Blend is a Totally different company! We are NOT asscociated with 
VS1! Trophy Blend was the Original Scent stick VS1 Coppied us in 2007.


----------



## LanceinPa (Feb 17, 2005)

I had good luck with Stoney Creek last year. It's reasonable, comes in a 4oz bottle and was shipped with cold packs to keep it fresh. www.stoneycreekwhitetails.com


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

I've had the best luck with Tinks 69


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

trails end #307
roger raglin manic 150


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Doe pee*

Mrs doe pee. From a deer heard in my home state iowa. It has never let me down from public land to my prime spot it always brings in a curious buck


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

tinks


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I have had good luck with Harmons and Tinks.


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

Buck Bomb by far !!! I have used almost all the major brands and Buck Bomb is the only one that I have seen results from. I'm in New England.


----------



## liv4gzus (Oct 7, 2013)

If you wait till Father's Day they run a buy one get one free of VS-1 and EverCalm combo. So if you get a friend to go halves with you you can get the whole combo for $30. I do this every year with a friend and I like the Border Crossings Scents, they have worked for me.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Bust A Buck 
all natural no preservatives and works great, this is the third season to use it and so far so good.


----------

